# Detailed my calibra turbo



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

I thought I had posted this up on detailing world but it appears i never did,

I bought this about 2 years ago with the intention of it being my runaround not expecting it to be as clean as it was, turned out to be fookin mint beyond best hopes and i couldnt bring myself to run it everyday,

Its 1995 Calibra Turbo
2litre turbo, 
4wd
6 Speed gearbox,
Full cream heated leather

its 1995 and then it had just over 21k on it, was bought new by an elderly gentleman who bought it as a retirement present and rarely used it unless weather was good etc.

I soon decided that i was gonna put it away to concentrate on finishing my cav t rebuild and buy summat else sensible to runabout in so got the v6 veccy estate on lpg, finished the cav

anyhows some pics i took in the while i drove it































































































































wax oiled underside














































only pic i have of cali and cav together as yet










then it went into storage 










anyhows...

took head staggers on a day off work in the good weather last week that i wanted to go a spin in the calibra, phoned insurance company and got it added to cav policy for peanuts, checked mot online and there was a date for that evening so friend kindly drove down wi me and we took it thru mot that day... pass flying colours 

got her home and been flat out wi work and trying to do some bits and pieces when i get the chance,

it had never been machine polished and the short time i had it on the road i cleaned it a lot but with poor wash techniques leaving it relatively swirly plus it hasn;t really turned a wheel in 2 yeasrs other than tick over and short runs to keep everything hunky dory...

started in with the megs g220 and pretty pleased wi the results, no during pics due to not havin a lot of time and also forgot to put memory card in the slr, doh!!

washed and dried









plastics and rubbers masked off





































then was machined using red/yellow megs pads wi menzerna polishes, 2 coats of red moose glaze and 2 coats of 50/50 wax

some folk will be pleased to see i took the tow bar off aswell




































































































New number plates being made up,

still want to take off the wheels and clean them properly and also do the arches and liners....

engine bay to do and maybe underside get some attention aswell before long!!

Just under 25k on her now


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

does you proud mate - nice work....:thumb:


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG:doublesho that is simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Stunning :thumb:

Lovely condition Calibra.


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's a beautifully kept Calibra.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Cracking car and nice to see one so well looked after. Enjoy it !


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice .. calibra with that mileage and also in that condition is very rare!


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Seen this car before on migweb. Both your cav and cali are gorgeous


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

how fantastic to see an unmolested beauty!!

Absolute credit to you, both of them are amazing.


----------



## woodrow (Jan 24, 2010)

cant believe how clean that is! hard to find one like that now!

loving the cavvy in the background aswell :thumb:


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice to see something a little different to the norm and looking genuinely superb too. good job:thumb:


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Lovely looking motor mate lovely......credit to you......


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice looking motor, haven't seen a Calibra for years. Last person I know bought a Turbo it turned out to be a pup and failed an MOT with 3 sheets of A4 and had about a million previous owners and crashes. This looks mint though.


----------



## nicky4i (Aug 25, 2008)

never been a fan of these but really well done with the work mate.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Lovely looking car. Looks so much better without the towbar. Any plans to get some nice mats to replace the black ones with the red writing on? Cream maybe?


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Agree with all, lovely quality finish, and a very rare car these days...:thumb:


----------



## NovalutionGSi (Apr 19, 2010)

What a stunning car! and the Cav isnt bad either! Big Vaux Fan myself, mainly the smaller ones but respect cars liek the Cav and Cally. 

I have to ask, what have you done with the Towbar? have you removed it as a whole Frame work and towing hitch? reason i ask is that am mate of mine owns an SE7 in Magic Grey (think its that colour, sort of a purple/grey) who requires a Towbar for it to tow his 20NE Kaddet on a Trailor to Billing.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful, and very possibly the best Calibra in existence....perfect mate just perfect


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks folks...

the tow bar backet is still attached to the car so as to keep a seal on the holes in the boot floor and prevent rust, its been left that 4 bolts would see it put back on again...


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Mint car is that genuine mileage?


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah wouldnt have bought it unless i believed the mileage to be genuine... condition reflected it when i look at it and has history with only one owner


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

That's mint!

Hats off to you mate :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

A very interesting read about a rare lovely car. Takes me back to my Calibra SE9 days. Have to say I'm not a fan of the exhaust surrounds (?) though sorry (modified?). Good to see the towbar off! 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## safreer (Feb 1, 2010)

Better than it came off the forecast, I would say. Stunning. Simply stunning.


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Not a big VX fan, but two stunning cars you have there....:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

what a beauty! love seeing something a little different kept in such great order.


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Great job mark, looks craicin almost a shame to drive it if they weren't such good driving cars!tim


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow. That looks amazing.

You certainly did get a minter.

Love it.


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Very nice car m8!


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

As for the mats, there were a set of cheapy carpet mats in it and i bought the velour ones from vaux, cant get them anymore and theyre the design i always liked, have 2 sets for the cav and if i can get another new spare set i'd snap them up no bother!!!

a few people have mentioned the exhaust too, the square bit around the pipes does suck a bit but as far as i'm aware it is original and tbh gives a reasonably sporty burble without being big bore 4 loud 

when i bought the car i had a spare system off the cavalier and a dumpe valve and a set of early turbo fan blades like on the cav, but cudnt bring myself to mod it like that lol


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

m00k said:


> a few people have mentioned the exhaust too, the square bit around the pipes does suck a bit but as far as i'm aware it is original and tbh gives a reasonably sporty burble without being big bore 4 loud


Yeah thats the standard Turbo backbox & tailpipes 

It isnt actually a square bit round the pipes, they are square tails with round inserts....so there! F**K the haters!!! :lol:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

m00k said:


> Yeah wouldnt have bought it unless i believed the mileage to be genuine... condition reflected it when i look at it and has history with only one owner


You got a real good deal then. had one about ten years ago the condition was nowhere that good either


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

well busy day today...

arches and brake calipers cleaned up as best i could... wud need to remove some bits and bobs to do it right but that will have to wait till winter i imagine...

taxed her for 6 months too but no sign of new plates yet

fronts and backs of wheels cleaned, and interior also done

engine bay still to do which Ruth is kindly doing tomoro 


















































































and finally interior with the original HU back in altho i need a fookin code for it


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

So good to see one of these without a gash fibre glass bodykit and 83 inch wide 'zorst.

Lovely motor, and well preserved too.


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

pretty much cleaned and complete bar getting some arty shots done of both together...

got new plates on today, look a lot better than the gash ultra huge metro's i had on... what was one thinking...

as said ruth did the engine bays for me at ultra short notice and did a great job! thanks again, and with her doing that allowed me to crack on wi interiors and the rest


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Craicin mate, jealous as hell!!!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

engines look great  pity about the rest lol

only teasing, paint on the cali looked awesome today in the sun, flake was great!


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

mook, absolutely love both cars mate! kind of swaying towards the cav though

are you bringing them to PVS this year? would be great to take a look at them


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

when is pvs?

really wanna do billing but didnt get organised in time and need a fair warnin to get off work


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I want, sell me it!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

nice job, lovely condition !!


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

m00k said:


> when is pvs?
> 
> really wanna do billing but didnt get organised in time and need a fair warnin to get off work


PVS is next weekend!

Billing i think is mid july


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

ah, in that case i'm making neither this year


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

had a bit of a shoot today and only got a few pics myself prob gonna be a few months b4 the feature but got a few reasonable snaps of my own




























then some wi the photographers lights in use altho mine are a bit sloppy...


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

total vauxhall magazine by any chance?

both cars look immaculate


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb: 
did you let CG5050 "sit" for 30 min at least ?


----------



## vibra (Apr 15, 2007)

nice car


----------



## E5XTC (Oct 30, 2007)

Go and sell me your GSI .... is it a 4x4 ?


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah for total vaux 

hmmm not sure how long i let the wax sit before it was removed, prob not just aslong as 30mins, i started one side of the car and went round it all before i went back to buff it all off?


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

and yeah, both are 4x4 turbo's


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Just because i got better result , i found CG5050 work better if sit for longer time and as you know CG5050 Very easy to use .


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

E5XTC said:


> Go and sell me your GSI .... is it a 4x4 ?


its not a GSi

its a cavalier 'turbo'

and yes, all were 4x4


----------



## NovalutionGSi (Apr 19, 2010)

m00k said:


>


Love this picture, will be keeping an eye out for these featured.

Love the Fan blades on the Cav, look huge and fill the arches perfectly..... infact, Fan blades on the Cally would be a good move if you wanted to change the wheels on it.:thumb:


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

how can u possibly say if it gets better results form lookin at a pic of it used on a different car, different lighting, different camera?


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah when i went to lift the cally i had (still have) a spare set of fan's which were gonna go on, hada dump valve and back box aswell but when its so original i'm gonna keep it that way


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

very very nice to see! 

Nice to see that not all of them have fallen victim to the nova and corsa kids.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Brilliant new pics, both cars look immense m8, love them 

Although i see you have the dreaded blown armrests on the door cards, thats bad at the best of times but on a pearler such as yours its a real shame 

Please dont swap the wheels on the Calibra...the 16" 5's are the absolute business...putting fans on it will make it look older than it is.


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah one thing when i was buying the car i asked the seller to go oevr the car with a fine tooth comb as i was travelling from N. Ireland and i wanted to know any flaws, i didnt hear from him in about a week and was gettin fed up thinking to myself it was gonna be a scrapper, he eventually came back and all he cud mention were the blown armrests on the door cards and about 3 stone chips, he even went to vaux and priced new door cards but theyre like 400quid each pus vat 

dont worry there is no intention to change a thing on the car, i just wanna get it as clean as i possibly can lol


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

how much did you pick it up for?

cant be many more out there in that condition


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

m00k said:


> yeah one thing when i was buying the car i asked the seller to go oevr the car with a fine tooth comb as i was travelling from N. Ireland and i wanted to know any flaws, i didnt hear from him in about a week and was gettin fed up thinking to myself it was gonna be a scrapper, he eventually came back and all he cud mention were the blown armrests on the door cards and about 3 stone chips, he even went to vaux and priced new door cards but theyre like 400quid each pus vat


I did the same with the door cards...(I have a Calibra too BTW) my passenger side card was blown like that, and my drivers side had marks on the 'leather'...and when Vauxhall told me the price i very nearly swore at them lol, but i managed to get a set of 4 for £40 2nd hand with no blown armrests....the rears were abit of a mess but mine are mint so i didnt need them, so i swapped the front ones and now all is good.

The other option you have, if you can't find a pair of good condition ones from a scrapper/breaker, is get them stripped and re-vinyl'ed by a trimmer


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

bloody hell mileage on that - 2 MINT cars the cav and calibra


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome looking motor mate, had a spectral blue one myself many moons ago, bloody rapid especially when you get it tuned to 300+ bhp.......:thumb: Excuse the picture, its a scan from 1999.


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

spectral is a fantastic colour... damn hard to get a spectral cav or cali now, i had a spectral blue mk3 gsi and loved, altho i wasnt into machine polishin then, wish i was it wuda looked immense!!


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Love that car!


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah its one i sincerely regret selling and annoying as it was local and i have yet to see it in the 6 years its been gone 

believe it received a full engine rebuild and new arches and bare metal respray!!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Man, I had forgotten just how beautiful the lines of the Calibra were, she is a true credit to you and I wish you joy when you drive her!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

mark where was your photoshoot mate, that factory looks wild familiar!?? Cars look craicin mate!

Tim


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Stunning motor mate :thumb:


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

Certainly a rare car this one - and in such great condition too - odd how you see so many of them with towbars though?!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

willskoda said:


> odd how you see so many of them with towbars though?!


My 1st Calibra had a tow bar, although i found out the previous owner had a boat, which didnt seem too bad....I couldnt picture a Calibra with a caravan!


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

E5XTC said:


> Go and sell me your GSI .... is it a 4x4 ?


yes and the best way to tell if it is a cav or just a GSI is the turbo has 5 stud wheels :driver:


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

twoscoops said:


> mark where was your photoshoot mate, that factory looks wild familiar!?? Cars look craicin mate!
> 
> Tim


its just on outskirts of lisburn... down at hilden mill

thanks for the comments folks hopefully get chattin to ppl at a show or 2 in the next yr


----------

